# My Poorman Prepper Interview Update



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

As I wrote in my last topic,I was interviewed on the poormanprepper about my knowledge of primitive weapons & now I'm pleased to inform the good people of the slingshot forum that my interview with Lat Cozad. Is now streaming on his site & as I wrote in my last topic I plugged this forum in the interview. And said it was the best place for info about slingshots and other primitive weapons & I still stand by that statement,so with out further aadu heres the link www.poormanprepper.com you can hear the entire enterview now. And please,tell me what you think?


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

I can't find the video :iono:


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Mr.Teh said:


> I can't find the video :iono:


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> I can't find the video :iono:


It's a podcast not a video!


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Imperial said:


> Mr.Teh said:
> 
> 
> > I can't find the video :iono:


thanks


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks you both, sometimes Mr.teh is a little bit....i will call it slowly


----------



## crypter27 (Oct 13, 2010)

Mr.Teh said:


> Thanks you both, sometimes Mr.teh is a little bit....i will call it slowly


Your'e welcome man :wave:


----------

